# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  Make a General Mmo subforum

## Premium-mmo

Hi :P
I have a suggestion.
What about put a subforum where u can post Exploits or Hacks for games like Warrock,Gunbound, or bla bla? it may catch more ppl to forum and anyway it would be cool :P
And the SIte is name MMOWNED not WOWOWNED so it woul be very cool
LoL!
Thanks :P
Matt i (l) u 
OMG!
 :Frown: 6):

----------


## [SpNiz]

I'd rather see a WoW General subforum than that.
Instead of just WoW talk, the subforum is for non WoW General stuff, but I guess General Chat is for that kind of stuff :O

----------


## Errage

*Cough*

*MMOwned - World of Warcraft Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides


*Just thought I'd point that out. Plus, 'MMOwned' sounds and looks way better than 'WoWOwned'

----------


## Premium-mmo

ye but anyway a subforum for generals mmos would be cool >_> lol

----------


## X-Root

Yeah, cause gunbound just has so many players =O

What about City of Villainz?

----------


## Piersd

why not just use the gaming forum?

----------


## Puff

It would completely go against this site though.

*World of Warcraft Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides.*

Why should their be other games on the site when the description is WoW? If you want exploits for another game go to another forum imo.

- Puff

----------


## 2dgreengiant

mmowned wow hacks, exploits, not mmowned: general games

and it would take up db space n make it slower which i dont want  :Big Grin:

----------


## Banksey

IMO, Just use Gaming Chat

----------


## -Lex

Something we don't need:
- more subforums/secions.

----------


## Y R U A NUB ?

I would like this actually. I have loads of hacks, scams and exploits for other games. This could be some future development, turning the great WoW trick forum, to a general mmorpg trick forum  :Big Grin:

----------


## sineater213

gaming subforum wouldnt be a bad idea im always looking for hacks for other games like diablo 2 and warcraft 3

----------

